# Checker Board cichlids



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Does anyone had have any experience with those guys? i saw them today at BA K/W they look very colourful, couldnt sex them tho. Its the spade tail version.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't kept them, but if I remember correctly, they prefer soft water and can be a little delicate, like some of the Apistos. Great little cichlid, not seen enough.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

How big were they and what was their price? If the are spadetail then they are maculatus.

Gary


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

These are beautiful little fish. I would have bought some had I seen them locally. I would like the Dicrossus filamentosus.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

they are about almost 2" great colour $20 a piece.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Used to have a pair, great little fish to have. The female when mature will be smaller and yellowish.

$20. each is WAY too much. They're about $8. sometimes less.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

DaFishMan said:


> Used to have a pair, great little fish to have. The female when mature will be smaller and yellowish.
> 
> $20. each is WAY too much. They're about $8. sometimes less.


If they are truly D. maculatus then the price is not out of the realm of possibilites. Most D. macs are just mislabled D. filamentosum by exporters. They look similar when small. The colour on the D. macs in breeding mode is gorgeous whearas the finnage in a breeding male D. fillamentosum is stunning. It's hard to say which one is nicer.... the D. maculatus are definitely not as common and always command higher prices.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Harold knows best  Sorry if i gave wrong info, it's been awhile !


----------

